# [m]: For those who have never seen Curtis in person:



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

[moved] [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1194847000/0]General Discussion[/link] [move by] ORLgheenoer.


----------

